# Newbie with Sick spotted marsh :-(



## Spottyfrog84 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can help. I'm brand new here so I wasn't sure where to post this.
i currently have 6 spotted marsh 3 adults and 3 new froglets. One of my adult marsh frogs has a weird twitch happening in its legs 
and today I thought he was having a seizure ( i googled seizures in frogs!) his whole body went stiff and he nearly drowned. It lasted maybe a whole 30 seconds. His mouth was opening all the way like he was gulping water. 
They have a diet of crickets and mini mealworms and the tank is currently gravel and rocks. No live plants as I've just cleaned the tank thinking that could be what it was :-(
sorry rambling, just hope he's ok.
thanks in advance.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 16, 2016)

Any updates on this? I'm not really a frog guru, but I do love me some marshes. Can you give details of your setup and cleaning routine? My only tip at this stage would be to ditch the mealworms, I never feed them if I can possibly help it as if they get away they tend to dissapear underground and they seem far too chitinous, dusted crickets are best by far, with woodies not far behind.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 16, 2016)

Spottyfrog84 said:


> Hello, I'm hoping someone can help. I'm brand new here so I wasn't sure where to post this.
> i currently have 6 spotted marsh 3 adults and 3 new froglets. One of my adult marsh frogs has a weird twitch happening in its legs
> and today I thought he was having a seizure ( i googled seizures in frogs!) his whole body went stiff and he nearly drowned. It lasted maybe a whole 30 seconds. His mouth was opening all the way like he was gulping water.
> They have a diet of crickets and mini mealworms and the tank is currently gravel and rocks. No live plants as I've just cleaned the tank thinking that could be what it was :-(
> ...




What is the set up like, do you have UV? Do you dust their food with calcium powder? Twitching sounds like calcium deficiency, and I'd ditch the meal worms, and provide more variety of insects.

This is from Gerry's marsh frog care sheet:


> Feeding
> In nature most frogs are almost totally insectivorous. The most common dietary problems seen in frogs are
> related to lack of calcium or too much protein in the diet. Some species utilise U.V. light to help
> metabolise calcium; but as marsh frogs are unlikely to be exposed to U.V. it is likely that they require a
> ...


 
Hope that might help


----------

